# Advice wanted: Tourists attending PCA Nationals in 2023



## Benbanters (Sep 12, 2021)

Hello! My partner and I are new to showing and are having a great time taking our toy poodles to shows here in New Zealand.
In the spirit of continuing to learn (we have a LOT to learn) and watch how it's done, I'm wanting to plan a trip to watch the PCA Nationals in April 2023, because why not!  

Interested to understand how best to plan this trip including: 

*-Is there particular accomodation near to Purina Farms that a lot of poodle people stay at? 

-What is the best way to meet handlers/breeders - might seem like a silly question but I'm conscious that at shows people are often very busy with their dogs and may not have much time to chat! 

-Is there anything that happens after the conclusion of the Nationals that we should stay an extra couple of days for ie. networking/opportunity to meet breeders etc

-Are grooming seminars etc ever held during the Nationals that we'd want to know about? *

Thanks in advance folks!


----------



## Rose n Poos (Sep 22, 2017)

I'm sorry that your post hasn't been answered yet. I'm not going to be much help beyond bumping your post and offering this suggestion. 

You might try contacting the Heart of America Poodle Club and see what they might be able to suggest.


President 
Dee Olson | 111 NW 94th St., Apt.205 | Kansas City, MO 64155 | [email protected] | 816-569-1146
Corr Secretary 
Jennifer Orton | 6410 Sni-A-Bar Rd Kansas City, MO 64129 | [email protected] | 816-666-1208
Breeder Referral 
Tom Carneal | [email protected] | (660) 582-4955
City 
Trenton
State 
MO
Missouri - The Poodle Club of America


Purina Farms keeps an Events Calendar so they might be an additional information source. Right now, there's not much beyond the calendar itself. 
Purina Farms Event Calendar | Purina


----------

